# 2005 NDS Wood Design Package Contents - Confirmation



## Formula1251 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am trying to make sure that I have everything I need (and that I ordered the right package from Amazon). I was wondering if anyone could please help me confirm the contents of the 2005 NDS Wood Design Package, and also confirm that what I have is the entirety of the required SE wood-references--or if I'm missing anything.

The package I ordered is shrink-wrapped, and I cannot see exactly the front covers of all. My set did not come with a sleeve, as I've typically seen. What I have, visible on the spines are:


ASD/LRFD NATIONAL DESIGN SPECIFICATION (NDS) FOR WOOD CONSTRUCTION 2005 EDITION

ASD/LRFD MANUAL FOR ENGINEERED WOOD CONSTRUCTION 2005 EDITION

ASD/LRFD STRUCTURAL WOOD DESIGN SOLVED EXAMPLE PROBLEMS 2005 EDITION

ASD/LRFD WIND &amp; SEISMIC SPECIAL DESIGN PROVISIONS FOR WIND AND SEISMIC WITH COMMENTARY 2005 EDITION


The main thing I'm trying to confirm is whether the NDS spec includes the NDS SUPPLEMENT, DESIGN VALUES for WOOD CONSTRUCTION. I'd like to avoid pulling off the shrink-wrap in case I need to return/replace.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## McEngr (Aug 9, 2012)

You'll need the 2008 version (I think) of the SDPWS.


----------



## Trigger (Aug 9, 2012)

If you order the package, it comes with the following:

ASD/LRFD National Design Specification (NDS) For Wood Construction 2005 Edition

ASD/LRFD Manual for Engineered Wood Construction 2005 Edition

ASD/LRFD Structural Wood Design Solved Example Problems 2005 Edition

ASD/LRFD Wind &amp; Seismic Special Design Provisions for Wind and Sesmic 2005 Edition

I ordered mine back in the Fall of 2010 and that is what it came with.

As mentioned, I believe there is a 2008 version of the SDPWS.

HOWEVER, there is a new version of the NDS, 2011 version I believe, for reference in the new building code. It is only available in PDF right now, but should be available in print at some point. Don't know which you will need. The design provisions shouldn't change much, but I haven't looked at the new version.

Also, if you are a student (or know a student), you can order it off of the American Wood Council website for $50 (the whole package).


----------



## Trigger (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, forgot to answer your question. The NDS National Design Specification For Wood Construction includes the Design Values in the back. So yes, you have the design values.


----------



## Formula1251 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, looks like I'm good to go--except for the 2008 version of the SDPWS. I really appreciate your help!


----------

